# Prüfung von Kommentaren abschalten



## Johnny2 (7. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bei Eclipse ausschalten, dass er mir die Kommentare prüft?
also wenn ich z.B. hinter ne Anweisung irgend nen Kommentar schreibe:


```
if(true) //trifft immer zu
```

Dann unterstreicht er mir den Kommentar immer rot, was natürlich wenig Sinn macht.

Wie kann ich das abstellen?
Hab in den Einstellungen nichts gefunden.


----------



## SvenK (7. Feb 2009)

Ich vermute einmal, der Kommentar wird nich rot, sondern eher orange unterstrichen. Das ist die Rechtschreibprüfung von Eclipse (meiner Meinung nach das überflüssigste Feature überhaupt)

Geh in die Preferences, gib in dem Filterfeld links oben "Spelling" ein und deaktiviere in der gefundenen Preferenceseite die Option "Enable spell checking"


----------



## Johnny2 (7. Feb 2009)

Dankeschön, das hätt ich so nie gefunden


----------

